# Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS Telephoto Zoom Lens f/4-5.6



## itsanaddiction (Nov 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what they think of this lens? Circuit City by me is going out of business. It sells for $330 on Their website, but I think it was $200 in store. I don't remember. Is it worth getting? I know the f stop isn't AMAZING, but I can't afford $1000. What do y'all think? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frozen (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the lens, it's not the best out there, but for the money I like it. The focus ring is not crisp when shooting manual focus. Here is a shot with this lens at Bridavale falls in Yosemite.







Here is a shot at the long end.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 13, 2008)

It's one of Canon's newest lenses.  I don't know of anyone who has actually used one.

It's certainly not designed to be a 'pro' level lens...not with a price of $330...but it might be great for you.

If you can get it for $200....I'd jump on that.  Even if you don't like it, you could probably sell it for that much.


----------



## Dao (Nov 13, 2008)

I do not own this lens.  But this lens rated pretty good in terms of image quality at this price range.


----------



## xypex982 (Nov 13, 2008)

Whoa, I like the face the waterfall made on the left side of your pic when it is hitting the rocks Frozen.


----------



## sanjeed1407 (Apr 12, 2010)

EFs 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS is the best telezoom lens at its price point.  A new one from authorized dealer is available at around $250/-.  Here's a sample image I shot recently with this lens mounted on EOS 450D body:






U need to get close and shoot in good light.


----------

